
Show HN: StatusBeacon – A status page aggregator with notifications - AtticusTheGreat
https://statusbeacon.io
======
AtticusTheGreat
Hey all, just to give some context, this is a side project I've been working
on for about a month and a half. I've gotten it to a pretty good place, it's
past MVP stage but definitely still needs polishing. With over 40 status pages
represented I feel like I've got good company coverage but I'm adding more
each day. I'm happy to answer any questions to get whatever feedback you guys
have.

